# 189 Visa De facto relationship Documents



## jonpaw13 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Long time learker first time to comment. Me and my partner have been in Australia for 2 years nearly on separate 457 visa's and decided to go and get a 189 visa. She is the main applicant and added me as the partner for de facto on it. My question to everyone is what documents do you include? I know bank statements, holiday snapshots, flights, rental agreements. But do we need statements from either of us? We have friends doing this on statutory paper but with so much info on the web its hard to find out if we do or don't as some friends of ours did not need statements. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

jonpaw13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time learker first time to comment. Me and my partner have been in Australia for 2 years nearly on separate 457 visa's and decided to go and get a 189 visa. She is the main applicant and added me as the partner for de facto on it. My question to everyone is what documents do you include? I know bank statements, holiday snapshots, flights, rental agreements. But do we need statements from either of us? We have friends doing this on statutory paper but with so much info on the web its hard to find out if we do or don't as some friends of ours did not need statements. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jon


You may find information here useful:

One-Year Relationship Requirement
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

Including family members
Including family members

From the DIAC webpages listed above:

To include your partner in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.
You must prove that you and your partner are:

legally married, or
in a de facto relationship.

Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office, or
evidence to demonstrate that you have been in a genuine and ongoing relationship for the 12 months immediately before making the application, unless there are compelling reasons.


Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## Andrew2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

jonpaw13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time learker first time to comment. Me and my partner have been in Australia for 2 years nearly on separate 457 visa's and decided to go and get a 189 visa. She is the main applicant and added me as the partner for de facto on it. My question to everyone is what documents do you include? I know bank statements, holiday snapshots, flights, rental agreements. But do we need statements from either of us? We have friends doing this on statutory paper but with so much info on the web its hard to find out if we do or don't as some friends of ours did not need statements. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jon


Hey Jon

As you mentioned before, You do have to prepare bank statement (joint accounts), rental agreements, besides, each of you need to make a love statement- writing about how you know each other, when, and what's your future plan and sign off. And phone bill, electricity, water bill, photos. Also let PR or Citizen fill 888 form to prove you relationship-2 referre at least. 
I hope it could help you to go though it


----------

